# CPU temp does not match my board maker's software



## JFrost (Sep 15, 2020)

Hey now.

Why is gpu-z's cpu temp reading running around 13C higher (fluctuates a bit) than my board maker's software? (Gigabyte SIV software)

Motherboard software says cpu is 38C, gpu-z says 49C.  gpu-z fluctuates faster than  mb soft so can be as high as 51C or as close as 46C)

Why so much disparity?   Can it be corrected?
Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 15, 2020)

Ryzen 1st gen CPU ?


----------



## milewski1015 (Sep 15, 2020)

I would trust GPU-Z over the software from your motherboard maker. HWInfo64 is another good one. Check what HWinfo reports and compare


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 15, 2020)

Download HWinfo it will give you more than just per core temp info.


----------



## Naki (Sep 15, 2020)

What does latest Core Temp show? 
You can try AIDA64 and Speccy too.


----------



## milewski1015 (Sep 15, 2020)

Naki said:


> What does latest Core Temp show?
> You can try AIDA64 and Speccy too.


Isn't speccy known to improperly report certain values? Thought I saw a thread on TPU the other day where it displayed the wrong amount of VRAM for a GPU


----------



## Naki (Sep 15, 2020)

No idea, could be - I do not use Speccy for my GPUs - I use GPU-Z, as it is the best for this task. 
And I use Core Temp for CPUs' temps (mostly older stuff here - Intel Ivy Bridge with occasional Haswell).

EDIT: Spelling/clarity.


----------



## JFrost (Sep 15, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Ryzen 1st gen CPU ?


No, i5 8500 (locked, not clocked)



milewski1015 said:


> I would trust GPU-Z over the software from your motherboard maker.


I mean that's nice to _say_ but without some kind of empirical evidence showing that one or the other is more "correct" I'm not likely to just take that as some gospel.



> HWInfo64 is another good one. Check what HWinfo reports and compare









Naki said:


> What does latest Core Temp show?
> You can try AIDA64 and Speccy too.


Core Temp -


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 16, 2020)

JFrost said:


> No, i5 8500 (locked, not clocked)
> 
> 
> I mean that's nice to _say_ but without some kind of empirical evidence showing that one or the other is more "correct" I'm not likely to just take that as some gospel.
> ...



You have circled core temperatures in HWiNFO and Core Temp, but I believe GPU-Z is reading package temperature.

Even so, there is a disparity between all of the software.

Does your MB have a debug LED that displays the CPU temperature?

That is what I believe would be most accurate, not any software.


----------



## basco (Sep 16, 2020)

it looks to me op is reading average temp and if ya look at max temp then ya nailed it.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 16, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> but I believe GPU-Z is reading package temperature.


I think that's it


----------

